# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Thomas Massie Forum >  Massie asks AG Garland about Jan 6 provocateurs

## devil21

Garland has no comment, of course.  "Ongoing investigation" is cited as reason.  Probably why the Jan 6 thing will drag on forever and ever so they can just claim ongoing investigation and never answer questions.

https://twitter.com/TPostMillennial/...81051561693185

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------

